

Rails' new seamless integration with Amazon DynamoDB & S3 - eLobato
http://blog.daniellobato.me/2012/03/rails-and-new-seamless-integration-with-amazons-dynamodb-and-s3/

======
liberatus
A nice, instructive article to those rubyists who may be unfamiliar with aws-
sdk. Does anyone else think the title here may be a bit sensational/click-
grabbing?

I mean it lead me to think it was some new engine or active model plugin.
Alas, this is just a how-to for the aws-sdk gem.

Once again, helpful article overview of the aws-sdk, just not quite "Rails new
seamless integration"

~~~
eLobato
True, I myself believe I chose the title wrong but I only realized after this
comment. I met the main developer who created the Ruby wrapper for aws-sdk a
few days ago and I was really surprised how it works so similar to
ActiveRecord that I thought that this was new. The code is on github and I
didn't find any similar overview of the aws-sdk for Ruby on Rails, so I
thought this might be helpful.

~~~
johnkchow
While it's not Rails, one of my favorite DynamoDB articles was Twitter
Streaming with EventMachine and DynamoDB ([http://arfon.org/twitter-streaming-
with-eventmachine-and-dyn...](http://arfon.org/twitter-streaming-with-
eventmachine-and-dynamodb)). I see one huge strength of DynamoDB is its
flexibility for analytics _drools_

------
sirn
I'm not sure, but from reading the article this feels more like _AWS-SDK's
seamless integration with Rails_ rather than _Rails' seamless integration with
DynamoDB & S3_. Please correct me if I misunderstood.

